# upright rows--to do or not to do?



## rangers97 (May 17, 2005)

I basically have included this movement as part of an upper body vertical push/pull day and I wonder if it is even worth it? I guess my main focus of using it is for the side delts, am I better off dropping these and sticking with side laterals?  Does this movement cause more harm than good when the weights get heavier?


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2005)

I don't do them.


----------



## JoeR. (May 17, 2005)

I love them, it hits the delts and the traps at the same time.  Add in a few sets of these with a couple sets of some variation of a side lateral and its all good. 

On a side note, if you do these along with heavy back work there isnt any need for direct trap work.  

Also with upright rows form is very important, you can end up using momentum very easy with these.


----------



## BritChick (May 17, 2005)

Currently supersetting uprights with forward raise... ouch!
I like 'em.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

it does require a lot of movenet at the shoulder joint, abduction and external rotation.  Both which heavily use the rotators.  I would be careful if you have a shoulder problem.  I like them but I also do olympic lifts so my pulling is pretty similiar to the movement at the shoulder with this exercise already.


----------



## Stu (May 17, 2005)

I don't like em', they just doesn't feel like a natural motion.


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2005)

I am a big fan of them as long as they do not cause pain, and as long as they are not used at every workout, which can easily cause an overuse injury. I replace side laterals with WG barbell uprights at every other workout.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 17, 2005)

I never had any shoulder problems until I used them. My form was on point but I think I went a little too heavy. Ended up not lifting for 3 weeks because of the pain. There is too much potential for injury with such an un-natural movement.


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2005)

I've used them for 15 years, at one point using well over 200 lbs for reps, and never a shoulder problem.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

I was using a measly 135x15 the last time I did them, and I still hurt my shoulder. I used to never have a problem. 

I used to really like an angled smith machine for these.


----------



## Cardinal (May 17, 2005)

I usually don't do them.  My shoulders get a lot of work overhead pressing, flat pressing, deadlifting, rowing etc.  Anymore and I don't think the poor things would recover at all.


----------



## kraziplaya (May 17, 2005)

certain exercises like the upright row can cause a shoulder impingement but i still say its a good exercise...im prone to impingements but since i started rotator cuff exercises weekly my shoulder pain is non existent...certain exercises are hard on your rotator so i only do those exercises every so often...not every week like i used to .... flat bench...upright rows... i take in moderation but would never give them up completely....go kind of wide with ur upright rows and learn to feel the muscles work...


----------

